# Soldering Iron



## bronyraur (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm in the market for a soldering iron and I wanted some opinions on what to get. I will mostly be soldering wires and board connections and things of that nature. I'm not looking to spend an arm and a leg but I would like one with a base and temp control. I've been using my bosses and its time for me to get my own.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I have THIS yellow one and love it.. Ain't cheap tho ..

But I can make it happen yesterday. :up:


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I use one of these.

http://www.dse.co.nz/cgi-bin/dse.storefront/en/product/T2200

That equates to $40 US.

I do like (and have used for years) the battery ones in the other link above, but they lack the watts for anything other than small joints.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I recommend the one like kiwiguy mentioned, I have a similar Weller model that I've used for many years.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, get a plug-in iron if you're at all serious about this... batteries can't produce enough heat.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

erick295 said:


> Yes, get a plug-in iron if you're at all serious about this... batteries can't produce enough heat.


Mine works just fine and I've had it for quite a few years. It produces about 50 watts which is plenty for quick solder jobs.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

erick295 said:


> Exactly... quick solder jobs... not serious ones
> 
> You need one that can get to about 400-500 degrees if you want to be able to use it for everything...


Nope Seriously Quick ones 

Use a 100 watt iron for the big stuff


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

omg I just deleted my post by mistake... lol


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

erick295 said:


> omg I just deleted my post by mistake... lol


To BIG of a key on that board


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Space Cowboy said:


> To BIG of a key on that board


I was trying to delete a post in another thread... had the wrong tab though... heh. But you quoted it so it's all good, no loss


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

erick295 said:


> I was trying to delete a post in another thread... had the wrong tab though... heh. But you quoted it so it's all good, no loss


I actually have a half a dozen or so soldering irons and The Yellow .. Quick Charger .. Rechargable is my favorite. But If your doing allot of soldering at once a corded one would be best. I never cared for the variable ones. I like either a 50 watt or 100 watt. Hardley ever use the 100 watt one anymore.

I solder best with 50 watts be it corded or not ..


----------



## bronyraur (Jul 5, 2006)

So bout 50 watts is a good all around iron for the light stuff?


----------



## bigsis5151 (Jan 7, 2002)

pace are really good soldering iron They are a little expensive but are really good. I use to teach soldering and was the solder line lead for a pcb company


----------



## bigsis5151 (Jan 7, 2002)

Forgot to tell you that the temperature does make a difference.
Nothing higher than 650 degrees when soldering small wires and things to a pcb. Also the solder does make a big difference also. Good luck in finding the right machine.


----------



## dking63 (Jan 2, 2004)

You might want to consider a Coldheat


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The cold heat iron is a gimmick, and it doesn't have the proper temperature of heat output to solder PCB stuff for the most part.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> The cold heat iron is a gimmick, and it doesn't have the proper temperature of heat output to solder PCB stuff for the most part.


I have one for "emergency use" on small guage wire, and I agree. The wattage is suited for soldering very poor thermal transfer devices only, no guts at all to convey much heat for very long.

Same as the cordless above, which are great for fine PCB work but try making a reliable soldered connection on a heatsink fitted 35 amp bridge rectifier...


----------

